# How often can we give cottage cheese



## krimaya (Jun 19, 2008)

I once mixed a half a teaspoon of organic cottage cheese in lucky's food(wellness for puppy)..and he loved it so much...that he completely cleaned his bowl. normally when I give him food..he only eats a little and would come back to eat the rest later...or at times not even eat..for some reason I feel he is becoming thinner.. :huh: Is it ok to give him cheese like twice a week or may be alternate days ? also I wanted to know how often can I give him yogurt ?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I do not have a real answer for you...

I did want to say that when we had Snowy and she was nursing 4 babies, we had to keep her caloric intake way up so she would keep producing milk. So we were feeding her regular cottage cheese , cheese, and just about anything you can think of!  

Obviously the situation is a little different here... I see nothing wrong with eating a SMALL amount of cottage cheese as long as he continues to eat a nutritional & balanced dog food and as long as his weight remains in control.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't feed home cooked for my pups every day but I do add something nutritious to their kibble a few times a week. Sometimes I add boiled ground lamb, boiled chicken, scrambled eggs or cottage cheese. The problem for me is if they become accustomed to eating regular foods and won't be interested by the kibble, so you have to know how much and how often to give variety without making them too fussy. When I do add it's usually a small amount and I mix it in really well so they can't separate it from the kibble. I also add a scoop of wet food to the kibble at dinner. I use Canidae dry and ZD perscription diet for the wet.

good luck,

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Cottage cheese in general is high in calcium and protein, which is very good, but it is also high in sodium. I'm a big believer in using organic products and local foods. However in the case of cottage cheese and its high sodium, I give Nikki Friendship Brand no sodium added lowfat cottage cheese. I don't feed more than one teaspoon at a time, because I don't want to upset the ratio of calcium to phosphorus in her food. 

If you don't want to worry about the sodium, I encourage you to also try plain goat's milk yogurt. It is very healthy, and Nikki just gobbles it down. If it isn't available, then organic yogurt (plain) is fine too. 

Nikki isn't fussy, and she will eat anything at all, she's even eaten every canned dog food I've tried. The only thing I cannot get her to eat is kibble. She spits it out :yucky:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry is on a special diet formulated by a nutritionist at Cornell and he eats lowfat cottage cheese every day as part of that diet. Teddy has no health problems, but it was easier to keep him on the same special diet as Harry, so he eats the cottage cheese daily also. The vets at Cornell updated the diet for me so that both Teddy and Harry could eat it and get everything they need nutritionally. I add other things to the cottage cheese to make the diet nutritionally sound, but I'm sure that cottage cheese is okay for dogs. I'm sure that it would be no problem if you added some to your furbaby's food. I also add cottage cheese to my black lab's merrick food every day because he really likes it and I don't want him to feel left out... lol. I personally hate cottage cheese and I hate it even more now that I have to dish it out to my guys twice a day!!


Debbie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I don't have anything to add regarding the health aspect, however, dairy products can be a bit rich for them. I know from first hand experience! I fed Toby some cottage cheese and spent the rest of the day cleaning up diarrhea! :yucky:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When I have it around, its every day in our house.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

a half teaspoon of low sodium cottage cheese doesn't sound like too much. i've given it to uno only sporadically since we don't always have it around. he does love Greek style yogurt (no-fat or 2%) from trader joe's though and he gets about a rounded tablespoon of that everyday or every other day.


----------

